# Looking to rescue soon! (northwest)



## xStatic (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm located in the northwest (Montana)!

I just wanted to put a message out letting people know that I am now looking to rescue one or two rats within the next couple months. Since increasing my mischief size to 5 rats I've realized how much I enjoy larger groups of rats. I have plenty of space left in my double critter nation for a couple new additions and I have an excellent set up that allows me to quarantine new rats (they stay in a smaller cage that I keep at my girlfriends house across town). My girlfriend has no rats of her own but loves them and is happy to handle and socialize any rats she's taking care of during quarantine.

The next couple months I will have a ton of extra free time because the semester is ending and I'll only be taking one class over my winter session at college. This gives me the perfect amount of time to quarantine, bond with, and introduce a new rat or two to my current mischief. I really only want to get a new rat if I am able to place or rescue a rat that is really in need of a new home. One of my last additions was a tiny baby PEW rescue and I really enjoyed watching her come to life and grow into a big friendly healthy girl!

Right now I have only females and I don't think I will be able to take in any unaltered males at this time. I may be able to arrange a neuter if there is a single male is desperate need of a home, but obviously I would like to avoid putting a rat through unneeded surgery if possible.

If you or anyone you know has a rat(s) that are in need of a foster/forever home please let me know! I may be able to travel outside of the state to pick up rescues if needed, I could also transport additional rats to anyone else in my general area or along the way who is interested in adopting. I will be in Boise Idaho from December 21st to December 27th and will also be traveling to Gooding Idaho for a couple days during this time. I make trips to Spokane Washington a few times a year and may be able to adopt in the eastern Washington area. 

Thank you!


----------



## Spiritpaw (Oct 7, 2013)

I have a young female who was given to me for behavioral rehab. She is supposedly aggressive, but I am finding she is just terrified. I suspect she is pregnant though. I will be socializing her and teaching her several tricks. Her name is Maleficent. Do you want her or a pair of the babies? They will be very social. If I am right. I also know of several others including kittens(ratlets) needing homes. I live in Moscow Idaho, but would be able to travel.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I have 3 females still unclaimed from my accidental litter (momma rat was a feeder my mom got me who was pregnant when we got her) that were born November 22nd I'm located in sd but traveling to CO January 3rd and will likely drive through wyoming


----------



## ALLOisaSAURUS (May 2, 2014)

I live in Idaho Falls and have a trio of girls that are looking for a new home. I recently moved back here, and due to not having a job, I need to downsize my critters.


----------

